# Born still at 5 months, missing baby? False report or should the police be contacted?



## ColorMeFamous

Hello.
My friend was 5 months when she went to the hospital because she was in a lot of pain and was bleeding like crazy. She has just informed me that the hospital put her on morphine, did an ultrasound and when she asked to see it, they wouldn't let her. Apparently when she woke up the next morning she kept asking questions about the incident and she said she guesses they thought it was better that she didn't know? She keeps having these flashbacks of her waking up and seeing the fetus beside her. She says her last period was in May and she lost it in June. According to her she had the pregnancy confirmed a month before she lost her baby. She said she doesn't remember giving birth and she didn't have a c-section. She just says that she doesn't know what happened to the baby. When my cousin lost her twins at 5 months they induced her so she could deliver them, hold them, take pics with them, etc. 

My question is, could she maybe be lying or not have known about how far along she was, or should I call the police? I am absolutely enraged and she says she doesn't want the police involved until she is ready... It's been over a year!


----------



## Andypanda6570

I don't think a hospital would do something like this, they would have a HUGE lawsuit. Could it be she is just so distraught :cry::cry: I mean I just don't know, have you talked to her family? I would go to them . I am really lost what to tell you, but I mean i guess it can happen but I just don't see a hospital doing this.. 

I am so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I agree.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I don't believe it either...


----------



## AerisandAlex

That's one wild story, I'd be very confused... Was she showing and did you see any ultrasound pictures? I'm not trying to point fingers or make any accusations but a girl I know came up with something similar... however we found out later she had made up the entire pregnancy and experience... I don't know what makes her do such things but she still does it today... she'll take ultrasound pictures and cut the information off and go around claiming they're her's, she'll even take her friend's children to parades, (mostly just the babies) and when she sees someone she knows looking at her, she'll hold them up and glare the person... she even once went around with pictures of children and wrote on the back fictional names... even more bizarre she used to go around saying her youngest 'sister' was her child and that her mother 'adopted' her from her... 

That just sounds so bizarre, and knowing this girl that I know, I personally wouldn't believe it unless I saw proof of the pregnancy at all rather then just her word... but again I don't know her, and if it is all true, then I'd ask her to seek some kind of counseling. If she's that distraught and it's been over a year, she needs some serious help.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh yikes!! No, she wasn't showing, no ultrasound pics... she said her ultrasound was scheduled like the next day... she probably does need help. She's pregnant with and marrying a man who tried to kill her before so... I just don't know what to do...


----------



## TatorMom

Very very odd. I'm a nurse and no hospital would do something like that in the US and I can't imagine in any other country either. We lost our twin girls at 22weeks and I had to deliver them as I would've normally. I was given pain meds, but definitely not drugged up to where I have memory issues. The nurses and doctors were great. They answered all my questions, and gave me a little box with suggestions on taking photos, and making memories, etc, as well as what to do about putting them to rest. I was in shock for sure because everything happened so fast, but I remember all of it. Regardless, it's no one's business but her own and her OH. Sounds like she needs to see a counselor to work through some issues. 

AerisandAlex- That's very scary. It's actually why I do NOT usually post u/s pics, pics of myself, my kids, or any family on public forums. Although I'm sure even with privacy settings FB isn't all that private, but at least it's better. It REALLY creeps me out to think people could be taking pics of my kids and passing them off as their own through the photos. That enrages me actually. There's a reason they tell people not to put photos online though. Sorry...rant over.


----------



## kiki04

Well I too am in Canada and lost my daughter at 17 weeks. I was completely informed and well aware of everything going on. Even when they thought it was better I didnt look... and I said I wanted too... they let me. Because she was my daughter. No hospital would "stage" something like this... I think she is dillusional!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah we are from Calgary... I told her she may not have been that far along but she was positive of it! I sort of question that because she would have another miscarriage like every month. I'm like Sweetheart, that's your period!! Haha


----------



## AerisandAlex

Oh my... she actually believes she's miscarrying each month?

It sounds like she's desperate for a pregnancy... and the fact that she's saying such things would either hint to me she's not very smart, or she's DESPERATE for attention that she'll say anything...

In either case, I give you props! Like I said, I knew a girl like that, I avoid her at all costs now because she is nothing but drama drama drama... her and a few other girls... they would claim they were pregnant or 'possibly' pregnant for as long as they could to keep their boyfriends around wondering.... it was always a cry for attention and desperation... I stay clear of girls like that because I don't want to bring that sort of chaos into my own home.

Good luck to you dear!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks :/ yeah she's actually due pretty quick here. She's like my best friend so it's hard but we live a few hours away so it helps... hope she figures herself out.


----------



## MummyBaron

I have a great deal of sympathy for your friend.
Seems as though the lies she is creating are tied down deep to some psychological need for something. 
I have known of a few people creating events because living in a awful fantasy world is easier for them then living in reality. She wont admit it and she probably needs help but until the day comes where she admits her lies and mistakes I doubt she will get any. 

All you can do is try and support her. 

Also i'd say it probably isn't best to try and catch her out as she will probably become really upset and anxious at being caught out as well as embarrassed and that could completely demolish your friendship and considering you see her as a best friend that is probably a situation you want to avoid. 

xx


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Okay yeah... I sort of confronted her about it but she just denies that any of it is wrong.... it does sucks because she was pregnant before and her bf tried to kill her, he has pushed her and shoved her, he has tried to drown her in the toilet, etc. He seems like he has changed but it is so hard to tell... it's really disappinting to say the least :/ it's just one thing after the next with her....


----------



## MummyBaron

For some people that's just the way it is, did her boyfriend actually do those things or were they lies as well?
Some people get their happiness from people sympathy, seems you need to make a decision whether you are going to 'support' her or end the friendship 
xx


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Uhhhh you know what, I'm not sure at this point.

Yeah well we are certainly not as close as we once were. I am sure once she has her baby girl we will drift even farther so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## LilyRian

this poor woman needs serious help! unfortunately it sounds like she has been so traumatized that her memory is playing tricks on her. i wonder if maybe she requested her medical files would that help just to show her exactly what happened. I was given alot of pain relief but as the girls said nothing that made me go completely out cold just enough to make the pain bearable(not that it works on the emotional stuff :( ) But im so sorry your friends going through such a horrible ordeal it must be scary and upsetting to watch. hopefully with some support she can make it through this xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Awe :( what happened to you? Something similar? I'm so sorry. It sucks to watch her go through this but it honestly didn't happen. I don't think so anyway. I'll support her anyway but it's hard when nothin she says makes sense.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I hope your friend gets sorted! You can have a period in may, and be five months pregnant by June, and if you lost a baby that far along, I highly doubt the hospital would drug you, and rip it out of you. That just sounds wrong! :hugs:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I agree. There's no way all the nurses there would be that negligent.


----------



## paigeypoo

could she be lying?

i live in calgary, and they have a whole process they go through, eespeacialy with losses after 13 weeks.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I live in Calgary too! I know. We learn about it in my paramedic class. Idk. I think she may be making things up but not on purpose.


----------



## Medzi

I am from Calgary too - I am sure that would never happen in the hospital.

I hope your friend gets some help and isn't with her bf anymore who hurt her. There are a lot of services in the city that can help - I hope she gets some. Soo sad :(


----------



## ColorMeFamous

She's with him. They have a baby that's due on Jan 15 and are getting married sortly after. It sucks but idk. What can you do I guess. It's going to be on a tv show which is why I think they are doing it because a couple weeks before she said she didn't trust him with their kid and she wouldn't marry him. Urgh. She's so delusional but I love her so much.


----------



## Stressbucket

This sounds like a mental health issue, rather than a reproductive health one.

If you suggested that a therapist might help her process the loss, would she go? This sounds like it goes far too deep for you to try to help her through.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Idk if she would. She really doesn't seem like she is too upset about it anymore because she has a baby on the way. She has kind of let this go but still... like she bugs girls about them pretending to be pregnant and it's just silly... idk. I don't think I have control over this one. I'll suggest it and just see :/


----------



## Wizzy

It is a bizarre story and if there is truth to it then it is very horrific. I don't want to point fingers but it seems that it could be a bid for attention. In which case my heart goes out to her because of the desperation she must be suffering to have to create such delusions.

A friend of mines step-sister had a miscarriage however she didn't deal with it well. A couple of months later she claimed to be pregnant with twins, had scan pictures and everything. At 9 months went into 'labour'. Her father rushed her to the hospital where she got out, disappeared for around and hour and came out and said 'I wasn't actually pregnant'. She never showed however she was a slightly bigger girl and so everyone put it down to that. 

It's a shame, as much as I despise this sort of behaviour it generally is a cry for help.


----------



## Wizzy

Double Post, sorry.


----------

